# Shoulder shot (11-4-06)



## mbeil (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive read all your responses to shoulder shots in the past. I have a twist to most of the other stories that I have read. I took a 35 yard shot on a really nice 10pt. Hit em right above or on the shoulder. I saw the arrow penetrate and stick out the other side approximately 6 inches. (30" aluminum eastons-muzzy 100gr) He ran about 50 yards, back where he came from and stopped. I couldnt see hime any more so I thought he was done. I waited about 30 minutes and began to track. I found massive amounts of blood (solid blood 2-3 sq foot areas(not just drops) every 20 yards for the first 100 yards) , in and out of trails. I found the arrow next to a tree, almost bent in half. He then jumped a creek. This is when the blood slowed down. He still had good blood and good size drops(dime sized), but nothing like the first 100 yds. This consistent blood lasted for 300-400yds until the trail went dry. We searched for almost 8 hours and did a grid search of the woods. Nothing. The last blood spotting was on a field edge. The field was an open prarie grass field, so we figured he doubled back(We did a grid search on the entire woods). We searched the entire field by grid search as well. No deer no blood. WHAT HAPPENED TO MY DEER??? By the way, the woods that we searched is approx 30 acres. We counted over 15 scrapes and 7 rubs while tracking. How long should I wait to hunt this area again? The rut is starting in here (NW Ohio now). The buck was trailing 2 doe when I took the Shot. I look foward to all your advice and comments... I hate to leave a good deer to waste, especially a nice buck.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know if it is legal where you are but try to contact the warden and see about using a dog to track it. I have heard that sometimes they will do it for recovery.


----------

